# Not trout regs but not unrelated



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

There's a thread in the Saginaw Bay forum about changes to the commercial fishing statute. It has already run to 26 pages but here's the executive summary. A proposal for changing the statute was leaked and it had some unpopular language, most notably allowing netters to keep non-target by-catch even if the species were not legal as commercial species. Most believe that his applies to walleye and lake trout but the inclusion of the word "illegal" opens the door for silver fish in my mind. The proposal also includes the formation of a committee to oversee commercial fishing regulations composed exclusively of DNR personnel and representatives of commercial fishing and wholesalers. This committee would also be empowered to create rules though the Director of the DNR could refuse them. There is no language giving power to the NRC or allowing for any public hearings on these rules. Some of the updates are needed, fines have not been increased since 1929 for instance.

The commercial fisherman and the DNR have been meeting for six years to develop the new rules and word slipped out to the public only a couple weeks ago. Troubling. There is a second thread about a march which is being planned to protest any commercial take of walleye.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...-commercial-fishermen-to-keep-walleye.585016/

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...ough-senator-greens-town-of-residence.585695/


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If they are using trap nets most of the fish that fall to the bottom of the trap when lifted and sorted are released back to the lake and the survival rate is almost zero. If a fisherman keeps an injured fish that is not legal the fine can be substantial. The DNR wants to allow commercial fishermen to keep fish that a sport fisherman cannot keep. What will prevent commercial fishermen from "targeting" illegal fish......absolutely nothing. I would agree to allowing them to keep by catch if they processed the fish and gave 75% if the fish to charities. That way it discourages them from targeting and it keeps the profit margin at a minimum.I hate to see them waste fish that could feed someone that could benefit from a fish dinner either.


----------

